# Photographic New Years Resolution



## Roba (Dec 30, 2014)

My new years resolution is to photograph a different sport every month.
And try to make it sports I've not been to before, or seen before.

Anybody else got a photograpic resolution there planning on?

And Happy New Year guys.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 30, 2014)

Mine is to create a photo VideoTip of the week.  52 in all for 2015.  And post 'em here on TPF.  I just got done editing the first one and will be posting it soon.


But
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .... it's a secret!


----------



## Roba (Dec 30, 2014)

Mums the word!!


----------



## KmH (Dec 31, 2014)

Where's the photos? LOL

It's a _Photo Gallery_ forum for Just For Fun _photos_:


> This is the place for your less serious work. Post pictures of your pets, funny images - or maybe something that just happened to catch your attention! Not intended for serious critique.



My New Year photography resolution is to make more videos and time lapse sequences.


----------



## MichaelHenson (Dec 31, 2014)

My resolution is to get more into conceptual and action photography. I'm just over a year into photography and have transitioned from snapshots of family to portraits, sports, and street...I want to continue to focus on street shooting, shoot more sports, and to break into doing some conceptual/action shoots...I'm looking forward to this year!


----------



## Gary A. (Dec 31, 2014)

Shoot more.


----------



## jsecordphoto (Dec 31, 2014)

Same as last year. Wake up for more sunrises,  go to more difficult locations to shoot the milky way, and of course sell more prints! I did pretty well this year...could've dragged myself outta bed a few more times though...


----------



## Nevermore1 (Dec 31, 2014)

I just want to get out more and learn my equipment better.  I'm determined to go somewhere one weekend a month to specifically work on getting photos.   Also been thinking of possibly trying to get at least one good shot a month based on a specific "theme" such as macro, lighting, objects in motion etc so that I will be forced to practice and hopefully learn something by doing it.  I figure if I decide on a theme/technique to practice I can compare what my photos looked like at the beginning of the month to what they are at the end of the month to see if I actually learned anything.


----------



## Ilovemycam (Dec 31, 2014)

MichaelHenson said:


> My resolution is to get more into conceptual and action photography. I'm just over a year into photography and have transitioned from snapshots of family to portraits, sports, and street...I want to continue to focus on street shooting, shoot more sports, and to break into doing some conceptual/action shoots...I'm looking forward to this year!


Well, good work for 1 year You have some nice clean pix. Glad you made albums. Made it easier to sift out the personal stuff on your flickr.


----------



## Ilovemycam (Dec 31, 2014)

Nevermore1 said:


> I just want to get out more and learn my equipment better.  I'm determined to go somewhere one weekend a month to specifically work on getting photos.   Also been thinking of possibly trying to get at least one good shot a month based on a specific "theme" such as macro, lighting, objects in motion etc so that I will be forced to practice and hopefully learn something by doing it.  I figure if I decide on a theme/technique to practice I can compare what my photos looked like at the beginning of the month to what they are at the end of the month to see if I actually learned anything.




Nice photos on your flickr.

Yes good to get out to photogenic surroundings. I stopped all the BS day in day out shooting I used to do. Now just shoot when I get out someplace promising. I want to travel more, but it is very $ to travel nowadays.


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 31, 2014)

This year I'm going to try to get some portrait skills.  Starting from scratch in that regard I'm afraid...


----------



## Ilovemycam (Dec 31, 2014)

Gary A. said:


> Shoot more.



How often are you shooting now?

I'm cutting back and trying to sheet less. Got years of stuff I never looked through. But if it is promising I will shoot.


----------



## bribrius (Dec 31, 2014)

don't know. Honestly I am looking for something. I just haven't found it yet.


----------



## Ilovemycam (Dec 31, 2014)

SquarePeg said:


> This year I'm going to try to get some portrait skills.  Starting from scratch in that regard I'm afraid...




Well don't worry too much. Maybe worry about your models being turned off and to wanting to pose if you do poor. But if that is not an issue just delete and re-shoot.

Shelby Lee Adams used to go back and re-shoot the same people for years to perfect a pix. I don't go in for that BS. I'm a doc photog. While I like Adams work, he does not impress me as a doc photogs. He is a view cam / tripod photog. I like doc photogs...they are my idols.


----------



## Ilovemycam (Dec 31, 2014)

Roba said:


> My new years resolution is to photograph a different sport every month.
> And try to make it sports I've not been to before, or seen before.
> 
> Anybody else got a photograpic resolution there planning on?
> ...




 Trying to sell all the gear that just sits.


----------



## bribrius (Dec 31, 2014)

Ilovemycam said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > This year I'm going to try to get some portrait skills.  Starting from scratch in that regard I'm afraid...
> ...


there is a good new years resolution. Lets see if I can go all year without someone telling me "well ansel adams.........."


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 31, 2014)

KmH said:


> Where's the photos? LOL
> 
> It's a _Photo Gallery_ forum for Just For Fun _photos_:
> .........



Oh, poop on you!


----------



## Tailgunner (Dec 31, 2014)

Open for business on my showroom and have some fun.


----------



## fotomonkey (Dec 31, 2014)

Like Gary, I just plan to get out more. I did four projects since this weekend and I need to keep on the ball. I think 2015 is the year of street photography for me.


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Dec 31, 2014)

Well i hope i have more fun than this guy, look closely


----------



## runnah (Dec 31, 2014)

Dunno, maybe some naked women.


----------



## Roba (Dec 31, 2014)

Sounds like theres some good ideas here for the new year.
Lets hope we can stick to them, and not let them turn into a new gym membership.
Where we try for a couple of weeks then say were go do it tomorrow!

 KmH i wasn't quite sure where too put it, Lol, its on topic, but not serious enough for anywhere else?


----------



## Roba (Dec 31, 2014)

Let me know when i need to book some flights Runnah!!


----------



## Roba (Jan 2, 2015)

Well my new year resolution is happening tomorrow.
BMX racing! Should be fast and furious, can't wait,


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jan 5, 2015)

Mine is to fire a roll of film a week, at least, if not more.


----------



## Vtec44 (Jan 5, 2015)

Shoot less, make more so I don't have to be away from my family much


----------



## sm4him (Jan 5, 2015)

I haven't really come up with any solid plan for what to work on this year, although I do intend to keep working on my portraiture skills (actually, it's currently more my lack thereof). But I guess, generally speaking:

1. Flash photography. I can use my flash, but it's not a skill that comes automatically to me the way using my camera does.  I need to become more "fluent" in flash and other supplemental lighting skills.
2. Shoot more, and Shoot less.  No, it's not contradictory. I want to do more planned shoots, day trips, that sort of thing. But when I go out, shoot less and shoot more intentionally. Especially when it comes to my beloved birds, it's time for me to become far more selective about when to take the shot and when to pass ("Oh look! A Blue Jay!…now let's see…how many dozens of pictures do you already have, JUST LIKE THAT, of Blue Jays??")
3. Really more #1, in terms of priority. I need to spend more time at the computer, figuring out a better system for organizing my photos (both for work and personal stuff), learning to use the Lightroom that has sat unopened on my computer desk for almost a year now, and working on some more advanced skills I need in Photoshop.


----------



## Benjo255 (Jan 5, 2015)

I started a 365 photograph with a photo a day, Black & White, with f/8 aperture.


----------



## Gary A. (Jan 5, 2015)

Gary A. said:


> 1) Shoot More.


and 

2) Shoot Better.


----------

